# Stripping and Wiring Outdoor Lights



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I have a Trex transformer mounted outside which takes the deck lighting as well as string lights via plugs under the Trex product. The transformer isn't powerful enough tho so I need to replace.

All of the transformers I see sold at big box stores require direct wiring. So 1) can I get a transformer that takes plugs anywhere, or 2) is it possible to strip the existing lights right at the plug and wire them into the transformer?

Much obliged!


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Good to know your neighbors are okay with outdoor electrical work 'au natural'.

Could you add a second smaller transformer? One for string lights and another for the deck lighting?


----------

